# Deltas first run after her op



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Deltas not been out much and not off lead at all since before her op. she got her spay stitches out today but still has the stitches on her legs. decided she needed a run which she enjoyed but i think she overdid it a little, as she was limping a little when we got home. i changed her bandages just to be sure and the stitches were fine, they were a little weepy, but i think that was because at the vets the gave her wounds a scrub with Hibbi scrub, so not sure if i will be letting her off again till next week when she gets her stitches out. just felt she needed to burn off some energy. 

anyway took a video of our walk. but i don't know whats happened to the sound ? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1M7t2O80kc&feature=feedu


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG! SHE LOOKS SOOOO HAPPY!! hahah no kidding she out did herself! she ran harder than the rest of em....they are so cute!!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Delta looks brill and so great to see your 4 girls off lead together. I love the way they all keep stopping and looking back for you.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad she's getting there and know what you mean about burning off energy. Dylan has his stitches out at 12 today and then we're straight over to the lake where we walk! It's been a very long 10 days and it's been horrible walking him on a lead. Can't wait to see him running again


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope she's ok. She was ready for that.. they all look great as per normal x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

She looks great. Amazing how fast they can run! Especially around the 4 1/2 minute mark whew! Haha


----------

